# Ukraine. Kiev



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Art Nouveau in Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> *1907*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...



Igor L. said:


> *1903*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Zacks House 



Igor L. said:


> *1911*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Isserlis House, 1909*



























^^ Phryne before the Areopagus. Phryne was a famous hetaera /courtesan/ of Ancient Greece (4th century BC). http://www.oliviawaite.com/blog/2010/11/court-and-courtesan/ 



























http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2012/09/isserlis-house-in-kyiv.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Igor L. said:


> *1913*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


>





Igor L. said:


>


http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/10/art-nouveau-in-kyiv.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Gorodetsky House, 1903*

...


Igor L. said:


> *House with Chimaeras or Gorodetsky House *(Ukrainian: *Будинок з химерами*). The building features interesting sculpture: exotic flowers, fishes, mermaids, elephants, deers & rhinoceroses.
> This house resembles a fairy tale in stone.
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> http://questa2008.io.ua/album


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Premier Palace Hotel, 1909-1911*

The Premier Palace Hotel, built at the beginning of the 20th century (1909-1911) in the heart of downtown Kyiv, is one of the city's architectural sites.


















































_____________________________________________________________^^720p 

http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2012/09/premier-palace-hotel-kyiv.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Igor L. said:


> http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Igor L. said:


> *1913*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Igor L. said:


> Saturday morning in the city
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## JulieO (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Igor L., These are some very nice pictures. Thanks for posting. Could you tell me what camera and lens you used to photograph them? Thanks.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ I answered in PM.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Podil district*




































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682









^^ Weathervane-centaur on one of the old houses.



































































































http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm very surprised about Art Nouveau in Kiev. Looks fantastic !


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice pictures. Thanks for posting, Kiev looks great.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous...:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks all for the positive comments=)


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sophia Square*









http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Saturday morning in the city








































































http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Lutheran Church, 1812, rebuilt in 1855-1857 









*Podil district *

The Church of Mykola Prytysko, 1695-1707

















http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Podil district*









http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

From dusk till dawn

















































































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*The right bank*








http://vk.com/id5332411

*The left bank*








http://vk.com/id5332411


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Bridges in Kyiv*


















^^ on the Metro Bridge

















































































































































http://transphoto.ru/
http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/ 
http://max_kiev.livejournal.com/tag/kiev
http://ua.photoclub.com.ua/photo/466949
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Late autumn in Kyiv









http://fotki.yandex.ua/search/киев/...search_author=iriska29feb&how=week&type=image









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vid_s_pejzazhnoj_allei_562811/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*St Andrew's Church, 1747–1754*








































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

During the last two days, wet snow in Kyiv exceeded an index that had been recorded for at least 130 years of weather observations, the press service of the Hydrometeorological Centre. 



Igor L. said:


> http://allaa-h.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> Let it snow! Let it snow! Let it snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Boryspil International Airport*



Igor L. said:


> *Aircraft parking space*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Snow-fighting trucks in Boryspil International Airport


















http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39304055.88014.260987383919828&type=3&theater


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Boryspil International Airport, Kyiv*









































































*Terminal D*








http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/101019.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^








http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72714&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72687&size=large 

I love it :cheers2:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

I love St. Andrew's church , it looks so beautiful !


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Geborgenheit said:


> I love St. Andrew's church, *it looks so beautiful*!


I agree with you=)


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

A frosty day in Kyiv









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

A frosty winter morning in Kyiv









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/431812/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nepr_npro_inej_kiev_led_led_ld_moroz_nj_432478/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

First ice on the river









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...e_reka_rchka_juzhnyj_most_vdennij_mst_433750/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://syao.35photo.ru/photo_295344/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Madonna's concert*

















http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

A Frosty Night









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/416280/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ice age*=) /-15°C/






















































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Podil District 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/565024/


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Amazing pictures. Thanks for the sharing!:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ :bowtie:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vironum.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

A Winter's Tale 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> Ocean Plaza Mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Underwater World; Kyiv 



Romashka01 said:


> http://oceanarium.kiev.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/441700/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ice age*=)
/part 2/


















http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kyiv in Black & White









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/6960/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://inzoomnet.livejournal.com/3547.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent photos, I particularly like those shots of the city covered with snow!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Excellent photos


Thanks=)


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Polytechnic Institute*

The National Technical University of Ukraine 'Kyiv Polytechnic Institute', 1898









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_298537048/album-32195333_00/rev




























http://tobefree27.livejournal.com/
http://camrador1.livejournal.com/30228.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_299954853/album-32195333_00/rev









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Some old houses in Kyiv /1885-1911/








































































...by Australia27 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=832539


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, great architectural gems from Kiev. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_303002804/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vesna-derevjya-dnepr-kiev-most-panorama-633048/









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_303108747/album-32195333_171882623/rev


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^

Amazing Pano !


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*The Saint Sophia Cathedral*

The cathedral was founded by Grand Prince Yaroslav the Wise in the first half of the 11th century.
In 17-18 centuries the cathedral was rebuilt in the Ukrainian baroque style but inside have been preserved frescoes & mosaics of 11th century. 
The Saint Sophia Cathedral was included in the UNESCO World Heritage List in 1990.









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4628143/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning, beautiful photos Igor, thanks for the effort. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as usual, great photos Igor. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

http://vk.com/instagram_kiev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://camrador1.livejournal.com/









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...schad-ukraina-xmelnitskij-sofievskaya-656467/









http://www.hartblei.de/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome set of photos from Kiev. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Baturina Yulia


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://500px.com/photo/66287377/house-of-actors-(kenassa)-by-andrey-baydak​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://1200-dpi.livejournal.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://500px.com/photo/35068344/red-rose-by-maks-lipoveckiy












https://500px.com/photo/60056888/business-city-centre-by-yaroslav-segeda









https://500px.com/photo/77374735/kiyv-by-ruslan-kovalchuk


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

http://vk.com/myfavoritekiev


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Great pictures and awsome city! :cheers:


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

https://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_347962586/album-32195333_00/rev


















https://vk.com/typical_kiev








































https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## HEREDIANO1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I saw it all . !! interesting Ukrainian culture. beautiful architecture!!


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/



























http://camrador.livejournal.com


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## jcage (May 12, 2015)

I like Ukraine a lot really! It is a great country. I was there on tour last summer from http://touristclub.kiev.ua I visited Lviv and Kyiv. That was an unforgettable journey


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

wow !! wonderful!


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/hiltonkyivhotel


----------



## MrFrancis (May 24, 2015)

wonderful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice update :cheers:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Yesterday


Kænugarður said:


> http://www.radiosvoboda.org/author/95332.html


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

It would be great to visit the city one day.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/




































http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## HEREDIANO1 (Aug 7, 2014)

i love Ukraine!!


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Kiev


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/photo/893278/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://mesta.kiev.ua/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ huge button!


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

^^ I think that Gulliver lost this button.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ hahahaha


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kænugarður said:


> ^^ I think that Gulliver lost this button.


Best answer. :lol:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Suburbs of Kyiv








































































http://interiorgoda.com.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Suburbs of Kyiv


















http://interiorgoda.com.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Kiev :cheers:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tarmo888









https://500px.com/nquasar


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ great straight path for skateboarding.


----------



## didoarch (Aug 2, 2015)

Is Ukraine safe after all those months of tension between the country and Russia?


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/photo/kievo-pecherskaya-lavra-908372/


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

didoarch said:


> Is Ukraine safe after all those months of tension between the country and Russia?


The war goes on the eastern border of Ukraine (~700-800 km from Kyiv). Life in Kyiv is absolutely secure.


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

http://ivankurchenko.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Kiev :cheers:


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

Summer in Kyiv








































































http://www.vklybe.tv/kiev/City_Beach_Club


















https://www.facebook.com/tsarsky/photos_stream?tab=photos_albums


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/122652578


----------



## demipoulpe (Apr 14, 2016)

Kiev crematorium // « Park of Memory » // Kiev // Ukraine // 1978 // Architect Abraham Miletskiy
http://ladentdeloeil.net/portfolio-items/lunar-moth-lair-miletskiy-architect-kiev-brutalism/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/srgktk


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Kindergarten "Children's Academy of Modern Education", 2012



















http://academy.com.ua/
http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Reversed (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow, so many colors in one place. Looks like something straight out of a cartoon (the last picture). Must be an amazing place for kids. Thanks for sharing 

Kiev is high on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------

